# what to do with this wall



## mrs fix it (Oct 9, 2011)

I remodeled our kitchen and don't knowing what to do with this wall on right. The wall to the left will have cabinets on them in a year or two. I will also be putting in an island as well, at an angle.
Any ideas would be helpful.
It is a high traffic area as well, doors lead to garage on left, two bedrooms and finally the basement door.


----------



## mrs fix it (Oct 9, 2011)

Garage door and a we bit of floor.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Looks like you have a lot of wall space to fill...in your year or two
plan have you considered cabs on that wall?...we remodeled our
kitchen, (made the cabinets ourselves) and have cabs on every 
possible wall...many are shallow 7-9" deep. We recently added our final cab (I think ) it's only 9" deep and we use it for oil and vinegar. 

in the mean time if you're looking for an inexpensive fix, until you're
ready to add more cabs -- how about a big bulletin board.

this is our daughters kitchen with a bulletin board.


----------



## <*(((>< (Mar 6, 2009)

If you are going with a custom cabinet company you could have them draw up a plan for an old country style drop down table. It could hold up a chalkboard like the other poster suggested when it is folded up. Then the table could either pivot into a recess at the bottom to hold it or have a hinge at the bottom. And with both ideas there is the possibility of having a folding support leg if the length of the table demands it. 

This could be a huge help when cooking large meals or entertaining where additional counter/table space is needed for prep or potluck style self serving. It all depends on how the table would interfere with the flow of the kitchen. I think you could make it look real sharp and match the cabinetry so it looks like another pantry or whatever.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

If you post more pic's of the entire kitchen, we could come up with more suggestions.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Sweet Home 3D is a nice, free, and my fave floorplan program. It is open source and the symbol library supporting it is nice. 

Whether it or something else, I too am having trouble visualizing your project. Something like the Google tools might work too.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

I think a recipe desk would look good there, here is a link to check out some desks.
http://images.search.yahoo.com/sear...NyoA?p=kitchen desk&fr=ytff1-msgr&fr2=piv-web

Or maybe a plate rack.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

It's hard to make a suggestion on a wall without seeing the rest of
the kitchen. Where is the table and chairs in the room? Is there a pantry? 
Perhaps a shallow panty would work.


----------



## mrs fix it (Oct 9, 2011)

Ok thanks for all the tips, as soon as all the cabinets are installed I will post pics for more help.


----------



## CB Painters (Dec 31, 2011)

Small flat panel tv mounted on a swing arm to allow it to fold tight to the wall. Paint the wall out with magnetic or chalk board paint. Or a combination of the two.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Without seeing the kitchen layout it is difficult giving suggestions
for this one wall. I could give you many ideas -- if you take pic's
of all the walls and give approximate measurements of the kitchen.

What kind of cabinets are you going to have? Where is the island
going to be, and are you having a table and chairs in this space as well?


----------



## mrs fix it (Oct 9, 2011)

Lol hold your horses, I was obviously putting the cart before the horse. When my cabinets are in, hopefully soon! I will contact you all again. I think my problem was having to much time on my hands, a dangerous thing for my hubby, lol.


----------

